# average cost



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

What would you say is the avg cost of a checkup? I am in the process of looking around for a vet and the one I called said the check up would be 67 (CAD) and 129.25 for 15 mins of anesthesia if needed. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

It varies with each and every vet the key is finding one that is actually knowledgeable and experienced with hedgehogs or open to learning.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

It varys with each vet, thought mine only costs $50 for a checkup!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If it's only a routine check up, they should be able to look at her without putting her under. One of my girls is very shy and grumpy and our vet always manages to take a good look at her without anesthesia. 

If I were you I would look for a vet who will do a routine check up without anesthesia. As with any other animals, gassing them has its risks.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Agreed. For some reason I got a bit nervous when I read that. As though the only way to deal with a grumpy hedgehog is to gas it. Not to say that is what they'd do, but it just gave me the feeling that it's an option they'd push quickly...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! $67 is probably about average for a visit but $129 for gas is insane and they sure don't need to be out for 15 minutes. 

I would not allow gas for a routine checkup. It's simply not worth the risk and even shy hedgehogs can get somewhat of an exam if you and the vet work together.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

When I took my boys in for a checkup they had to put Watson under anesthesia because he rolls up SO tight there was no other way to handle it. He was only under a couple of minutes. Hopefully at his next checkup he'll be better, he's getting much calmer as he gets older. I cannot afford to have him put under every time a vet needs to look at him - and I'm not comfortable with it. 

For a general checkup on 2 hogs, plus the anesthesia, plus a pound of food, I paid around $180 (us)


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

They didn't say that anesthesia was mandatory. They let me know the prices after I asked about nail cutting, and they said if he would be a trouble during the checkup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

kaZombie said:


> They didn't say that anesthesia was mandatory. They let me know the prices after I asked about nail cutting, and they said if he would be a trouble during the checkup.


Just make sure they exhaust all other options before gassing there are many ways to get nails trimmed if they try but sometimes it is the only option as long as they aren't trigger happy about the gas.


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> kaZombie said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't say that anesthesia was mandatory. They let me know the prices after I asked about nail cutting, and they said if he would be a trouble during the checkup.
> ...


Yeah for sure- seeing that it wouldn't be too good for them , and I can't really afford it D:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The exotics vet I go to charges around $27 for the walk in fee and even though I didn't end up ever needing it they said the visit would be $60 if they used gas.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

One of the most important features to look for in a vet is a person who respects your opinions and is willing to listen to your concerns. Also, a vet that makes you AND your hedgie comfortable is very important. And a vet that is knowledgable about hedgies and have treated them before (barring a region where vets haven't seen hedgies -- then you want one that is willing to research treatments and learn about them.

Okay, so there are three important features. Probably more that I haven't mentioned. Best wishes. I would start making calls and seeing if you can do a phone interview with the vet you will see.

Best wishes in finding a vet for your hedgie.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Regina's vet is about $50 per appointment. Anesthesia is 25.00. Regina has had anesthesia a few times now and so far she has done well with it. However, it is of course not mandatory and I usually opt for it so the vet can get a good close check-up or can take samples for a test. Like this last time, Regina had fallen, and I wanted the vet to be able to get a really good exam in, of her organs and her legs and bones and joints. Also, she took a sterile urine sample to check. Also, it makes it easier for the vet to check her mouth.

Regina has had some poop issues, so running tests on that can cost anywhere from 25 dollars to 150, depending on what tests the vet runs.

What matters most to me, though, is that the vet is really kind, she seems to really listen to my concerns and always runs everything by me before doing anything. She calls me herself with the results of tests and if I have questions she always calls back and answers them. She's a really great vet and I would recommend her to anyone! I feel like she really cares about Regina's health and my opinion and I have never once felt pressured into having anything done.


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone sounds like they have such awesome vets D: I am attempting to hunt down a vet atm and I am worried (besides cost) about finding a well knowledged, experience and kind vet. The vet I take my cat to doesn't work with exotic animals :c And I know no one with a hedgehog so I can't ask them who they take them to.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

If there is no vet info available on this boards vet listings for your area...look up some small animal rescues in your area or even call the shelters....they should be able to tell you who would be good for Hedgies.

I have a great vet for my dogs who has been my clinic for 12 years or more...but they don't do exotics either  I wish they did because I'm so comfortable with them. I am lucky tho to have some friends who are vet techs locally so I asked them who was the best exotics vet for Hedgies.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

My vet charges $20 for a checkup and $20 for anesthesia is it's needed (which we did not do).
Please don't let them use anesthesia unless they absolutely have to; there is always a chance that the little guys won't wake up again.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

For me it was $47 for the wellness exam. I haven't had any specific tests run or needed anesthesia so I honestly don't know how much that would cost... :?


----------

